# le femmine di silvio



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

niente,
andatevelo a leggere su dagospia.mi si dilata e non so fare il link
bestia che figura


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

http://dagospia.excite.it/


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

grazie , lettrice.hai linkato proprio bene


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> niente,
> andatevelo a leggere su dagospia.mi si dilata e non so fare il link
> bestia che figura


Certo che si dica quel che si vuole...ma se qualcuno ha sentito le sperticate lodi e parole di ammirazione per Silvio di una ascoltatrice stamani a radio 24 (era sarda...e lui l'ha invitata subito per "almeno un caffè" quando sarà ad olbia...)...fino al "grazie di esistere"....si dovrebbe riconoscere al berlusca una bel sapersi vendere verso il pubblico femminile!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Io per qualche miliardata nel mio conto in banca mi farei comprare tranquillamente... tanto non durerebbe molto


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2008)

Supporti preziosi. Soprattutto cuoche eccellenti e difatti: «*Signore, per i giorni del voto ho una missione speciale per voi: cucinate*». Portate dolci agli scrutatori ai seggi. «Cose dolci e squisite, mi raccomando». Crostate, per esempio. *Le più ardite* possono osare uno strudel.* Le più esperte* un profiterol. Ovazione in sala: con sguardi indulgenti per la debolezza del capo (si sa che gli uomini vanno presi per la gola, del resto) le signore applaudono intenerite. Cucineranno, se è questo che *Silvio* vuole.

finalmente un uomo che ha capito le donne..
mi sento ardita...preparerò un bella *pasta con le sarde* da portare ai seggi...che ne facciano l'uso che preferiscano....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io per qualche miliardata nel mio conto in banca mi farei comprare tranquillamente... tanto non durerebbe molto


ricaccia lo sciatorino!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo che si dica quel che si vuole...ma se qualcuno ha sentito le sperticate lodi e parole di ammirazione per Silvio di una ascoltatrice stamani a radio 24 (era sarda...e lui l'ha invitata subito per "almeno un caffè" quando sarà ad olbia...)...fino al "grazie di esistere"....si dovrebbe riconoscere al berlusca una bel sapersi vendere verso il pubblico femminile!


ultimamente ha il fascino del bullo da osteria


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ricaccia lo sciatorino!!


No


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ultimamente ha il fascino del bullo da osteria


ha avuto un calo allucinante.
Secondo me si droga


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha avuto un calo allucinante.
> Secondo me si droga



Bhe' allora lo voto


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' allora lo voto


per votarlo devi farti come un mulo


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per votarlo devi farti come un mulo



Non e' necessario... son bionda e sono arrivista... mi sembrano difetti sufficienti per votare Berlusconi...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' necessario... son bionda e sono arrivista... mi sembrano difetti sufficienti per votare Berlusconi...


anche per votarne tanti altri


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche per votarne tanti altri


Infatti credo ne votero' piu' di uno... ho deciso di votare i tre santini piu' brutti che m'arrivano a casa


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti credo ne votero' piu' di uno... ho deciso di votare i tre santini piu' brutti che m'arrivano a casa


padre pio è morto


----------



## La Lupa (1 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo che si dica quel che si vuole...ma se qualcuno ha sentito le sperticate lodi e parole di ammirazione per Silvio di una ascoltatrice stamani a radio 24 (era sarda...e lui l'ha invitata subito per "almeno un caffè" quando sarà ad olbia...)...fino al "grazie di esistere"....si dovrebbe riconoscere al berlusca una bel sapersi vendere verso il pubblico femminile!


No... ma vai oltre... dì anche di quando ha detto che lui è costretto a fare politica per il bene del paese, perchè se fosse per lui si metterebbe a costruire tanti piccoli ospedalini pediatricini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






'giorno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2008)

Buongiorno pettegole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io che sono esperta... ap-profiterol


----------



## La Lupa (1 Aprile 2008)

Non ci credete?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.radio24.ilsole24ore.com/programmi/Viva-Voce/


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ci credete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purtroppo sì. Ci crediamo..
oggi ha detto che Milano avrà l'Expo grazie a lui


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2008)

Ci crediamo, ci crediamo...
A mio zio che si lamentava della pensione... ha proposto  sua nonna per fidanzata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ci crediamo, ci crediamo...
> A mio zio che si lamentava della pensione... ha proposto sua nonna per fidanzata...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ci crediamo, ci crediamo...
> A mio zio che si lamentava della pensione... ha proposto sua nonna per fidanzata...


peccato che mamma rosa sia andata...se no tuo zio ci poteva fare un pensierino..


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Ragazze, ma sapete che risate una serata con Silvio?
 A paracularlo in continuazione!
Tanto secondo me non se ne accorge....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, ma sapete che risate una serata con Silvio?
> A paracularlo in continuazione!
> Tanto secondo me non se ne accorge....



Ma io credo sia tutto tranne che scemo... se fa finta di nulla e' perche' non gliene frega un cippo... e con tutti i soldi che ha lo capisco... _pigliatemi per il culo a me che mi frega_


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io credo sia tutto tranne che scemo... se fa finta di nulla e' perche' non gliene frega un cippo... e con tutti i soldi che ha lo capisco... _pigliatemi per il culo a me che mi frega_


ma con tutti 'sti soldi che sta' a fare a rompere i cogloni e a farsi prendere pu culo??


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2008)

infatti, proprio perchè non gliene frega niente di niente...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io credo sia tutto tranne che scemo... se fa finta di nulla e' perche' non gliene frega un cippo... e con tutti i soldi che ha lo capisco... _pigliatemi per il culo a me che mi frega_


Per me, uno a cui non gliene frega niente di essere preso per i fondelli è un imbecille comunque....
Fa certe figurine di mer............


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per me, uno a cui non gliene frega niente di essere preso per i fondelli è un imbecille comunque....
> Fa certe figurine di mer............


Sarebbe imbecille  se desse peso a dei cretini che a quanto pare non hanno nulla di meglio da fare che cercare di prenderlo per il culo...

Tutti facciamo figure di merda... le sue finiscono in tv... le mie no... questa e' la differenza


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarebbe imbecille se desse peso a dei cretini che a quanto pare non hanno nulla di meglio da fare che cercare di prenderlo per il culo...
> 
> *Tutti facciamo figure di merda... le sue finiscono in tv... le mie no... questa e' la differenza*


Hai detto niente.....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Hai detto niente.....



Ok allora preciso... quelle di Berlusconi e di tutti i personaggi pubblici finiscono in televisione... ma fare figuaracce e' umano...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok allora preciso... quelle di Berlusconi e di tutti i personaggi pubblici finiscono in televisione... ma fare figuaracce e' umano...


Lettry, secondo me è un seriale....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cavolo, ogni volta che apre la bocca mi tengo alla sedia!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma con tutti 'sti soldi che sta' a fare a rompere i cogloni e a farsi prendere pu culo??


Quando è entrato in politica era sull'orlo della bancarotta e della galera, in realtà... poi invece che dietro le sbarre si è trovato su un seggio, ha modificato un pò di leggi, qualche altra se l'è costruita. Il risultato è che è l'8° uomo più ricco del mondo e l'Italia uno dei paesi più arretrati su troppe cose, eocnomia, società...troppe davvero. 
E in politica ci è rimasto perchè quello status va mantenuto e perchès e diventa, come vuole, Presidente della Repubblica, non può per legge mai più andar in galera e neppur essere processato... Dite che è poco?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quando è entrato in politica era sull'orlo della bancarotta e della galera, in realtà... poi invece che dietro le sbarre si è trovato su un seggio, ha modificato un pò di leggi, qualche altra se l'è costruita. Il risultato è che è l'8° uomo più ricco del mondo e l'Italia uno dei paesi più arretrati su troppe cose, eocnomia, società...troppe davvero.
> E in politica ci è rimasto perchè quello status va mantenuto e perchès e diventa, come vuole, *Presidente della Repubblica*, non può per legge mai più andar in galera e neppur essere processato... Dite che è poco?


Eccome se lo diventerà.....


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok allora preciso... quelle di Berlusconi e di tutti i personaggi pubblici finiscono in televisione... ma fare figuaracce e' umano...



si soprattutto per una (ahinoi) presidente del consiglio....

sono abbastanza pagati e osannati da NON PERMETTERSI di poter dire e fare come gli pare....per parcondicio poi che lo facciano tutti i pupazzi politici italiani questo è un altro conto...ma potremmo scrivere un libro
GRILLO meno male che esisti !


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

E' la cosa che mi chiedo molto spesso: perchè tutti quelli che scrivono abitualmente sui blog, forum o internet in generale sembrano non votare Berlusconi e poi, alla conta, ha vinto molto spesso? 
O chi scrive abitualmente è un emerito fancazzista e quindi non vede di buon occhio chi ha sempre lavorato oppure internet non è poi così diffuso in italia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quale che sia la risposta la verità è che intanto lui vince e governa e noi stiamo qui a cantargliele.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quando è entrato in politica era sull'orlo della bancarotta e della galera, in realtà... poi invece che dietro le sbarre si è trovato su un seggio, ha modificato un pò di leggi, qualche altra se l'è costruita. Il risultato è che è l'8° uomo più ricco del mondo e l'Italia uno dei paesi più arretrati su troppe cose, eocnomia, società...troppe davvero.
> E in politica ci è rimasto perchè quello status va mantenuto e perchès e diventa, come vuole, Presidente della Repubblica, non può per legge mai più andar in galera e neppur essere processato... Dite che è poco?


Dici cose assolutamente non vere. I suoi guai giudiziari sono inziati dopo che è stato elettto nel 1994. Se vogliamo attaccarlo dobbiamo essere precisi se no sembriamo dei deficienti come Travaglio.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Dici cose assolutamente non vere. I suoi guai giudiziari sono inziati dopo che è stato elettto nel 1994. Se vogliamo attaccarlo dobbiamo essere precisi se no sembriamo dei deficienti come Travaglio.


Ho detto che era sull'orlo della galera. I suoi guai giudiziari sono inziati dopo, ma le indagini erano già iniziate e comunque se avesse fatto bancarotta ne sarebbero venute fuori altre, i problemi erano quasi tutti di tasse non apagate... per fortuna che s'è fatto una legge per cui sanava debiti di miliardi con pochi spiccioli! Hai ragione non sono precisa, ma sono certa.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho detto che era sull'orlo della galera. I suoi guai giudiziari sono inziati dopo, ma le indagini erano già iniziate e comunque se avesse fatto bancarotta ne sarebbero venute fuori altre, i problemi erano quasi tutti di tasse non apagate... per fortuna che s'è fatto una legge per cui sanava debiti di miliardi con pochi spiccioli! Hai ragione non sono precisa, ma sono certa.


Sei certa di sbagliarti! Solo di questo puoi essere certa. Tu nel 94 avevi 12 anni?
Quale sarebbe la legge che ha fatto che permetteva di sanare debiti di miliardi con pochi spiccioli? Me la dici? Così magari la utilizzo per me.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E' la cosa che mi chiedo molto spesso: perchè tutti quelli che scrivono abitualmente sui blog, forum o internet in generale sembrano non votare Berlusconi e poi, alla conta, ha vinto molto spesso?
> O chi scrive abitualmente è un emerito fancazzista e quindi non vede di buon occhio chi ha sempre lavorato oppure internet non è poi così diffuso in italia
> 
> 
> ...


io mi pongo la stessa domanda. Credo si aperchè chi vota pdl sono per lo più anziani che non frequentano la rete e giovanissimi che si preoccupano di tutto tranne che politica, per poi trovarsi, al voto, a dover scegliere fra nomi mai sentiti (a parte il silvio!). Inoltre mi fa pensare che chi lo vota.... si vergogni!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un paio di anni fa ricordo che prese il 25%da solo e a cena (eravamo una decina) ci rendemmo conto che statiscticamente almeno due avevano votato lui...... ma chi?!?!? Non si è mai scoperto, si dicevano tutti innocenti. Io conosco due persone che lo hanno votato, tra tutte le mie conoscenze e amicizie. Una perchè non sapeva chi votare e conosceva solo lui, un'altra perchè convinta. Che devo fare? Vivo dalla parte sbaglaita dell'italia, evidentemente.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Dici cose assolutamente non vere. I suoi guai giudiziari sono inziati dopo che è stato elettto nel 1994. Se vogliamo attaccarlo dobbiamo essere precisi se no sembriamo dei deficienti come Travaglio.



hahahah ma per favore......Travaglio è uno dei pochi giornalisti che lavorano da tali o preferisci Vespa?

e In realtàl'onesto Berlusconi ha iniziato a intrallazzare ai tempi di Craxi...Legge Mammì dice qualcosa? molto prima del 94....non ultimo il falso in bilancio caduto in prescrizione....e *Berlusconi-Previti-Dell'Utri, *dice qualcosa? infatti 2 dei tre sono stati condannati...che poi vinca è un altro conto ma anche persone come Bassolino, Cuffaro, Mastella lamoglie di Fassino...hanno "vinto" eppure sono dei mafiosi dei parassiti proprio come il "povero Berlusconi" attaccato dai comunisti....non capendo che il primo comunista è lui che non permette una autentica e soprattutto legale concorrenza....sveglia ragazzi...non è Travaglio che scrive idiozie siamo noi che siamo lo zimbello di tutto il mondo.
ancora con destra - sinistra 

	
	
		
		
	


	





siamo noi che perdiamo...


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io mi pongo la stessa domanda. Credo si aperchè chi vota pdl sono per lo più anziani che non frequentano la rete e giovanissimi che si preoccupano di tutto tranne che politica, per poi trovarsi, al voto, a dover scegliere fra nomi mai sentiti (a parte il silvio!). Inoltre mi fa pensare che chi lo vota.... si vergogni!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho sempre detto e pensato che il problema più grande di chi vota come te è che crede di essere intellettualmente migliore degli altri. E' un errore imperdonabile perchè gli altri non si discriminano si cerca, se del caso, di aiutarli a capire. Però non puoi far capire cose agli altri ripetendo cazzate propinate da certa stampa stupida e arrogante. Sono stato chiaro? Occorrono dati inconfutabili e precisi non cazzatine da girotondisti e grillisti.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> hahahah ma per favore......Travaglio è uno dei pochi giornalisti che lavorano da tali o preferisci Vespa?
> 
> e In realtàl'onesto Berlusconi ha iniziato a intrallazzare ai tempi di Craxi...Legge Mammì dice qualcosa? molto prima del 94....non ultimo il falso in bilancio caduto in prescrizione....e *Berlusconi-Previti-Dell'Utri, *dice qualcosa? infatti 2 dei tre sono stati condannati...che poi vinca è un altro conto ma anche persone come Bassolino, Cuffaro, Mastella lamoglie di Fassino...hanno "vinto" eppure sono dei mafiosi dei parassiti proprio come il "povero Berlusconi" attaccato dai comunisti....non capendo che il primo comunista è lui che non permette una autentica e soprattutto legale concorrenza....sveglia ragazzi...non è Travaglio che scrive idiozie siamo noi che siamo lo zimbello di tutto il mondo.
> ancora con destra - sinistra
> ...


Quindi che si fa? Si vota il nuovo Veltroni o la Sinistra Critica?


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> hahahah ma per favore......Travaglio è uno dei pochi giornalisti che lavorano da tali o preferisci Vespa?
> 
> e In realtàl'onesto Berlusconi ha iniziato a intrallazzare ai tempi di Craxi...Legge Mammì dice qualcosa? molto prima del 94....non ultimo il falso in bilancio caduto in prescrizione....e *Berlusconi-Previti-Dell'Utri, *dice qualcosa? infatti 2 dei tre sono stati condannati...che poi vinca è un altro conto ma anche persone come Bassolino, Cuffaro, Mastella lamoglie di Fassino...hanno "vinto" eppure sono dei mafiosi dei parassiti proprio come il "povero Berlusconi" attaccato dai comunisti....non capendo che il primo comunista è lui che non permette una autentica e soprattutto legale concorrenza....sveglia ragazzi...non è Travaglio che scrive idiozie siamo noi che siamo lo zimbello di tutto il mondo.
> * ancora con destra - sinistra*
> ...




VIVA GIORGIO GABER!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5eJDLyAtOs


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> hahahah ma per favore......Travaglio è uno dei pochi giornalisti che lavorano da tali o preferisci Vespa?
> 
> e In realtàl'onesto Berlusconi ha iniziato a intrallazzare ai tempi di Craxi...Legge Mammì dice qualcosa? molto prima del 94....non ultimo il falso in bilancio caduto in prescrizione....e *Berlusconi-Previti-Dell'Utri, *dice qualcosa? infatti 2 dei tre sono stati condannati...che poi vinca è un altro conto ma anche persone come Bassolino, Cuffaro, Mastella lamoglie di Fassino...hanno "vinto" eppure sono dei mafiosi dei parassiti proprio come il "povero Berlusconi" attaccato dai comunisti....non capendo che il primo comunista è lui che non permette una autentica e soprattutto legale concorrenza....sveglia ragazzi...non è Travaglio che scrive idiozie siamo noi che siamo lo zimbello di tutto il mondo.
> ancora con destra - sinistra
> ...


VOTATE ALESERA!


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

*....*

grillisti....

ma se un reato come IL FALSO IN BILANCIO....lui si fa la legge a favore e cade in prescrizione....è colpevole si! ma non ci sono più i termini per la condanna...come ANDREOTTI è stato assolto? NO! è stato condannato ma caduto in prescrizione e poi fammi l'elenco delle leggi a favore di gente normale come me...che pago le tasse e lavoro onestamente dai!
io ti posso fare un elenco infinito di leggi ad personam

i reati ci SONO STATI!!!!
o mi dici che la stampa è comunista dai....

e quali sarebbero ste testate..??? il manifesto che si regge con lo sputo???

ma per favore.....tanto ripeto dall'altra parte c'è poco o niente
ma leggete la stampa estera come ci considera leggete Intrernazionale (non è comunista eh!) e vi fate un'idea di che razza di paese siamo!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si soprattutto per una (ahinoi) presidente del consiglio....
> 
> sono abbastanza pagati e osannati da NON PERMETTERSI di poter dire e fare come gli pare....per parcondicio poi che lo facciano tutti i pupazzi politici italiani questo è un altro conto...ma potremmo scrivere un libro
> GRILLO meno male che esisti !


Come se fosse l'unico politico che spara boiate!!!!
Se lo volete condannare comunque va bene... non e' che mi stia simpatico... pero' siate obiettivi e condannateli tutti... perche' se esiste al mondo una categoria che spara ciofeche a raffica e' proprio quella dei polititici... vedi e' facile criticare quando non si puo' far di meglio


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sei certa di sbagliarti! Solo di questo puoi essere certa. Tu nel 94 avevi 12 anni?
> Quale sarebbe la legge che ha fatto che permetteva di sanare debiti di miliardi con pochi spiccioli? Me la dici? Così magari la utilizzo per me.


"Nel 1994 Silvio Berlusconi entra in politica fondando Forza Italia, un nuovo movimento e partito politico.
*L'entrata in politica avvenne in un contesto sfavorevole per il gruppo **Fininvest** di Berlusconi, che già da circa due anni doveva far fronte a debiti largamente maggiori del capitale, a varie inchieste giudiziarie e ad un arresto delle entrate pubblicitarie televisive.
*Secondo il rapporto annuale di Mediobanca i debiti del gruppo Berlusconi nel 1992 ammontavano a 7.140 miliardi di lire (2.947 finanziari a medio e lungo termine, 1.528 a breve termine e 2.665 commerciali). Il capitale netto della società ammontava invece a 'soli' 1.053 miliardi di lire. Nel 1993 gli introiti pubblicitari televisivi, dopo lunghi anni di elevata ed initerrotta crescita, si arrestano registrando _crescita zero_.
Fra il 1992 ed il 1993 la Fininvest è oggetto di varie inchieste giudiziarie da parte delle procure di Milano, Torino e Roma, riguardanti presunte tangenti (ai partiti per la gestione delle discariche lombarde e per le licenze del supermercato _Le Gru_ di Grugliasco, a funzionari pubblici per la vendita dei <<palazzi d'oro>>, e altre ancora per gli spot sull'AIDS), le false fatture di Publitalia, i finanziamenti ai congressi di partito e le frequenze televisive."
Questo per le inchieste.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come se fosse l'unico politico che spara boiate!!!!
> Se lo volete condannare comunque va bene... non e' che mi stia simpatico... pero' siate obiettivi e condannateli tutti... perche' se esiste al mondo una categoria che spara ciofeche a raffica e' proprio quella dei polititici... vedi e' facile criticare quando non si puo' far di meglio


Oh meno male che qualcuno ragiona!! Grillo? Parliamo di Grillo condannato anche lui? Che ha una villa che consuma energia elettrica come quella di Al Gore? Ma voi avete davvero gli occhi e le orecchie e tutta la testa foderata di prosciutto. Per cortesia .... ancora con Grillo. Mah


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

*Nel '94, diceva a Montanelli e Biagi:
«Se non entro in politica finisco in galera e fallisco per debiti».
l'Unità (26 novembre 2007)*


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

*....*

il problema cari miei che il sistema politico è morto.....

non ho una soluzione e so che la soluzione non è GRILLO
Grillo è la spia che ci dice che tocchiamo il fondo

sono stato a LONDRA PARIGI BERLINO DUBLINO BARCELLONA 
 ogni città ci da 1 pista su tutto ed io sono di ROMA

siamo ai livelli della GRECIA......

vedere i rifiuti per strada, mi ricorda invece le strade di NAIROBI E KAMPALA

non so, ormai loro VOGLIONO che ci scanniamo come tifosi....ROMA LAZIO

INTER MILAN questo sembra il risultato.....su chi è meno peggio

a me questo paese fa solo pena. Berlusconi è l'immagine grottesca dei soldi facili, della bonifica, delle cartolarizzazioni, dei condoni, dei "sogni"

io non ho conosciuto ahimè Berlinguer, nè Pertini ma quelli erano politici

ora sono mezzi uomini, parassiti

Grillo, è un comico ma sa risvegliare le coscienze
20 condannati in via definitiva in Parlamento, neanche in Africa esiste


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> "Nel 1994 Silvio Berlusconi entra in politica fondando Forza Italia, un nuovo movimento e partito politico.
> *L'entrata in politica avvenne in un contesto sfavorevole per il gruppo **Fininvest** di Berlusconi, che già da circa due anni doveva far fronte a debiti largamente maggiori del capitale, a varie inchieste giudiziarie e ad un arresto delle entrate pubblicitarie televisive.*
> Secondo il rapporto annuale di Mediobanca i debiti del gruppo Berlusconi nel 1992 ammontavano a 7.140 miliardi di lire (2.947 finanziari a medio e lungo termine, 1.528 a breve termine e 2.665 commerciali). Il capitale netto della società ammontava invece a 'soli' 1.053 miliardi di lire. Nel 1993 gli introiti pubblicitari televisivi, dopo lunghi anni di elevata ed initerrotta crescita, si arrestano registrando _crescita zero_.
> Fra il 1992 ed il 1993 la Fininvest è oggetto di varie inchieste giudiziarie da parte delle procure di Milano, Torino e Roma, riguardanti presunte tangenti (ai partiti per la gestione delle discariche lombarde e per le licenze del supermercato _Le Gru_ di Grugliasco, a funzionari pubblici per la vendita dei <<palazzi d'oro>>, e altre ancora per gli spot sull'AIDS), le false fatture di Publitalia, i finanziamenti ai congressi di partito e le frequenze televisive."
> Questo per le inchieste.


Quindi la tua fonte è Wikipedia? Capito tutto. Bisognerebbe capirci qualcosa di aziende e bilanci prima di sparare cazzate.
Addio Grande


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Nel '94, diceva a Montanelli e Biagi:*
> *«Se non entro in politica finisco in galera e fallisco per debiti».*
> *l'Unità (26 novembre 2007)*


Montanelli e Biagi: 2 morti che non possono ne confermare ne smentire. Tipico de L'Unità. Dai Grande smettila di farti del male


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Oh meno male che qualcuno ragiona!! Grillo? Parliamo di Grillo condannato anche lui? Che ha una villa che consuma energia elettrica come quella di Al Gore? Ma voi avete davvero gli occhi e le orecchie e tutta la testa foderata di prosciutto. Per cortesia .... ancora con Grillo. Mah



e quindi? fa il comico mica fa il frate asceta e che vuol dire che se LAVORA BENE e quindi è un BRAVO COMICO (oltre a dirti di salvare i soldi dalle bache guarda il caso PARMALAT....) deve vivere in una grotta?

invece se per esempio...Ronaldo tira 2 calci a pallone MERITA 10 milioni di euro oppure un politico condannato MERITA 15000 euro al mese

la villa....e quindi? non può averla QUI VIVE IN QUESTA società non vive nelle grotte e poi informati lui ha generatori di energia solare.....

almeno ci prova.....


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Oh meno male che qualcuno ragiona!! Grillo? Parliamo di Grillo condannato anche lui? Che ha una villa che consuma energia elettrica come quella di Al Gore? Ma voi avete davvero gli occhi e le orecchie e tutta la testa foderata di prosciutto. Per cortesia .... ancora con Grillo. Mah


INFATTI IO LI CONDANNO TUTTI se non lavorano bene se non fanno il loro dovere se non rispettano la legge e parlo di MASTELLA come di TAORMINA ecc ecc NON rispettano le leggi e qui pensiamo alla villa di Grillo....

contenti voi...io mi vergogno di questo paese e di andare all'estero mi vergogno di vedere Andreotti mi vergogno del figlio di Craxi che esulta per l'Expo e di tante cose....che la gente muore al lavoro per pochi spicci e dell'ipocrisia della tv e dei servi della casta e dei figli dei figli.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e quindi? fa il comico mica fa il frate asceta e che vuol dire che se LAVORA BENE e quindi è un BRAVO COMICO (oltre a dirti di salvare i soldi dalle bache guarda il caso PARMALAT....) deve vivere in una grotta?
> 
> invece se per esempio...Ronaldo tira 2 calci a pallone MERITA 10 milioni di euro oppure un politico condannato MERITA 15000 euro al mese
> 
> ...


Cazzate!! Mica dico che non può avere la villa ma, ad esempio, Al Gore che ha vinto il Nobel per le cazzate ecologiste poi consuma più energia elettrica di 20 famiglie medie americane. Parliamo di coerenza. Capisci cosa intendo? E poi sul bravo comico ci andrei cauto. Piace a qualcuno a me fa proprio cagare anche come comico. 
P.s: sull'"Informati" ... io mi informo sempre prima di dire le cose


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> INFATTI IO LI CONDANNO TUTTI se non lavorano bene se non fanno il loro dovere se non rispettano la legge e parlo di MASTELLA come di TAORMINA ecc ecc NON rispettano le leggi e qui pensiamo alla villa di Grillo....
> 
> contenti voi...io mi vergogno di questo paese e di andare all'estero mi vergogno di vedere Andreotti mi vergogno del figlio di Craxi che esulta per l'Expo e di tante cose....che la gente muore al lavoro per pochi spicci e dell'ipocrisia della tv e dei servi della casta e dei figli dei figli.....


Ecco un altro che vuole andare via. Ti pago il biglietto di sola andata se mi dai il tuo IBAN.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

La cosa strana in questa conversazione è che io non sto dando indicazioni di voto o giudizi personali su berlusconi.
Dico solo che IO non voto e ritengo che non sia DECENTE (sì, voglio parlare di decenza) votare un uomo ch eha SFRUTTATO qeusto paese come e dove ha potuto. Non faccio girotondi, non amo grillo, ma non chiudo gli occhi. Non capsico nulla di finanza, vero, ma abbastanza da sapere che se un'azienda è in perdita, in perdita rimane.... a meno che..... L'iimagine furba di chi depenalizza i propri reati, difende gli amici dalla galera, ricandida delinquenti solo perchè ne ha ricevuto favori e spera di tenermi buona con due battute sullo sposare suo figlio e non fossilizzarmi nel lavoro dipendente non è l'immagine dell'Italia che voglio, che sento e che voglio trasmettere. 
Preferisco, uno di noi, quella di un paese onesto e non ricco, che paga le tasse, che si sforza di arrivare a fine mese e spera in un futuro migliore COSTRUENDOSELO....


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

faccio rispettosamente notare che  la parte presa in esame in questo thread era quella del berlusconi nei confronti delle donne.
l'atteggiamento di becero maschilismo da galletto di periferia.le donne o in cucina o in camera da letto
di questo si parlava
poi come si sia arrivati all'impianto fotovoltaico di grillo è un mistero


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

Al Gore a me non interessa e comunque se serve a parlare di ambiente ben venga poi penso che chiunque non sia perfetto, ma cercare il pelo nell'uovo....che a te non faccia ridere pazienza..a me si e se il suo BLOG è terzo, quarto al mondo....forse 1 motivo c'è.

Grillo fa il comico, sono rimasti loro a farci riflettere....Guzzanti, Luttazzi....

se pensi che la "stampa nostrana" sia faziosa...ripeto leggi cosa pensano di noi all'estero...poi ti farai 2 risate. ma poi non ho bisogno di Grillo
vedo il mio stipendio, vedo i mezzi di trasporto, vedo Napoli e vedo gli spot elettorali, vedo i loro stipendi, e le leggi applicate e quelle NON APPLICATE
vedo i concorsi pubblici ecc ecc ecc
potrei continuare per ore.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ecco un altro che vuole andare via. Ti pago il biglietto di sola andata se mi dai il tuo IBAN.


evita le offese....a me che voti lo psiconano non interessa.

evidentemente ti sta bene così questo paese. 

iniziare a rivoltarsi è un inizio....poi si può parlare delle alternative di come e cosa fare.....i miei discorsi sono costruttivi e obiettivi, ti critico IL SISTEMA POLITICO italiano te fai il tifoso....e me non mi interessa


----------



## Old alesera (1 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La cosa strana in questa conversazione è che io non sto dando indicazioni di voto o giudizi personali su berlusconi.
> Dico solo che IO non voto e ritengo che non sia DECENTE (sì, voglio parlare di decenza) votare un uomo ch eha SFRUTTATO qeusto paese come e dove ha potuto. Non faccio girotondi, non amo grillo, ma non chiudo gli occhi. Non capsico nulla di finanza, vero, ma abbastanza da sapere che se un'azienda è in perdita, in perdita rimane.... a meno che..... L'iimagine furba di chi depenalizza i propri reati, difende gli amici dalla galera, ricandida delinquenti solo perchè ne ha ricevuto favori e spera di tenermi buona con due battute sullo sposare suo figlio e non fossilizzarmi nel lavoro dipendente non è l'immagine dell'Italia che voglio, che sento e che voglio trasmettere.
> Preferisco, uno di noi, quella di un paese onesto e non ricco, che paga le tasse, che si sforza di arrivare a fine mese e spera in un futuro migliore COSTRUENDOSELO....


Grande questo paese è così con gente che tifa NORD e gente che TIFA SUD non pensa non sbrocca non si impegna....l'italiano è così siamo un pò da paese d'america del SUD, tipo BRASILE, calcio, pizzetta e poi chi se ne frega......


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

io non ce l'ho solo col nano, ce l'ho con tutta la classe politica.
sono riusciti a farmi vomitare tutti.
anzi, il nano a volte mi è pure simpatico.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ce l'ho solo col nano, ce l'ho con tutta la classe politica.
> sono riusciti a farmi vomitare tutti.
> anzi, il nano a volte mi è pure simpatico.


Io lo lapiderei....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

il nano..il nano..il nano..
Il nano ce l'ha messo i quel posto a tutti...e non è facile dal basso........
..........il nano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















e non è che il mortadella ce l'abbia ricucito eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















mi scarico "Tutti dentro" così me lo rivedo....bonanima....


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il nano..il nano..il nano..
> Il nano ce l'ha messo i quel posto a tutti...e non è facile dal basso........
> ..........il nano....
> 
> ...


Bona-sera tesò!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bona-sera tesò!


bona-sera a te teso'!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bona-sera a te teso'!!!


Tutto ok?


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tutto ok?


ti sembro un deficiente se ti dico che non lo so?
un vuoto pneumatico....


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti sembro un deficiente se ti dico che non lo so?
> un vuoto pneumatico....


Tanto lo sapevo già...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tanto lo sapevo già...








 ?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ?


Si vede lontano un miglio che stai in vuoto....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si vede lontano un miglio che stai in vuoto....


sono così trasparente?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono così trasparente?


Ma scusa, vuoi che non conosca mio marito?????


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, vuoi che non conosca mio marito?????


eh già...sono così ion vuoto da dimenticare anche il sacro vincolo....


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eh già...sono così ion vuoto da dimenticare anche il sacro vincolo....









Dai, seriamente, che è successo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dai, seriamente, che è successo?


niente, questo è successo....
vado a sbatgtermi nella vasca....magari mi rilasso.....
buona serata tesò....


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Aprile 2008)

Ma voi cosa ne sapete di chi voto o se voto!!! 
Fate ridere quando dite che non votate o che non siete tifosi e poi quando si parla di Berlusconi parlate di psiconano come fanno tutti i sinistri e i grillisti. Si capisce da cosa dite.
Io, per chiarire, li considero tutti uguali e li metto tutti sulla stessa linea. Però vorrei sommessamente ricordare che chi ci ha governato alternativamente a Berlusconi con i soldi pubblici che gli abbiamo dato ci ha fatto fallire diverse società pubbliche. Berlusconi almeno le sue aziende non le ha fatte fallire.
Non mi dilungherei molto oltre su questo argomento.

Per rispondere a Femmina, invece, sì il suo atteggiamento nei confronti delle donne è rivoltante ma evidentemente anche questo atteggiamento è studiato. Farà presa sui "maschioni" sulle mamme di una certa età e su tutte quelle donne (e ne sono tantissime) che sentono il bisogno che qualcuno dica loro cosa fare. Lo so che ho scritto una cosa che fa male ma purtroppo è la verità.


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Grillo fa il comico, sono rimasti loro a farci riflettere....Guzzanti, Luttazzi....
> 
> se pensi che la "stampa nostrana" sia faziosa...ripeto leggi cosa pensano di noi all'estero...poi ti farai 2 risate.


Io rifletto da solo e non ho bisogno di quel tipo di comico per farlo. A me i comici devono divertire. Li pago per quello.

Cosa pensano di noi all'estero? Io, all'estero, per 4 anni ci ho lavorato. Nessuno mai mi ha detto cose strane sull'Italia perchè, evidentemente, mi consideravano un italiano cittadino d'europa. La vogliamo finire che all'estero sono meglio di noi, all'estero di qui, all'estero di la ... ma chi gliela ha data a loro la patente di migliori? Le migliori teste da secoli nascono in Italia. Se non stai bene qui, visto che lo Stato siamo noi ... tutti noi, puoi anche andare a lamentarti da un'altra parte. Questo ti sto dicendo e non sto offendendo dicendo che ti pago il biglietto di sola andata. Vorrei che i miei concittadini che alzassero la testa che fossero fieri di essere italiani e che prendessero in mano il loro destino e che se lo costruissero cazzo! Sono stanco di gente che sa solo lamentarsi e mandare a fanculo gli altri.


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Però vorrei sommessamente ricordare che chi ci ha governato alternativamente a Berlusconi con i soldi pubblici *che gli abbiamo dato ci ha fatto fallire diverse società pubbliche*. Berlusconi almeno le sue aziende non le ha fatte fallire.
> Non mi dilungherei molto oltre su questo argomento.
> 
> Per rispondere a Femmina, invece, *sì il suo atteggiamento nei confronti delle donne è rivoltante* ma evidentemente anche questo atteggiamento è studiato. Farà presa sui "maschioni" sulle mamme di una certa età e su tutte quelle donne (e ne sono tantissime) che sentono il bisogno che qualcuno dica loro cosa fare. Lo so che ho scritto una cosa che fa male ma purtroppo è la verità.


sempre la stessa cazzata, di tutti i governi indistintamente: l'unica difesa è il governo prima ha fatto peggio. Ora poi son già tutti con le mani avanti..il governo precedente ci ha lasciato solo merda...ah se dovremo sudare....
Che berlusconi non faccia fallire le sue aziende (vedi ex reato falso in bilancio) non me ne frega niente, l'importante è che non faccia danni all'italia. E lo stesso la sinistra. Non so come facciate ad avere ancora voglia di discutere di politici. Io li butterei tutti indistintamente nel cesso e tirerei l'acqua.

Uno, mi fai quasi tenerezza....se trovi rivoltante il suo atteggiamento nei  confronti delle donne perchè devi aggiungere che probabilmente è studiato?? studiato cosa???? è una cloaca che spara senza neanche pensarci, è tutto suo e non ha bisogno di nessun copy... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps. io trovo grillo fenomenale, lui e la sua villa illuminata..


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sempre la stessa cazzata, di tutti i governi indistintamente: l'unica difesa è il governo prima ha fatto peggio. Ora poi son già tutti con le mani avanti..il governo precedente ci ha lasciato solo merda...ah se dovremo sudare....
> Che berlusconi non faccia fallire le sue aziende (vedi ex reato falso in bilancio) non me ne frega niente, l'importante è che non faccia danni all'italia. E lo stesso la sinistra. Non so come facciate ad avere ancora voglia di discutere di politici. Io li butterei tutti indistintamente nel cesso e tirerei l'acqua.
> 
> Uno, mi fai quasi tenerezza....se trovi rivoltante il suo atteggiamento nei confronti delle donne perchè devi aggiungere che probabilmente è studiato?? studiato cosa???? è una cloaca che spara senza neanche pensarci, è tutto suo e non ha bisogno di nessun copy...
> ...


 
Ciccia parlavo dell'IRI e della Sme aziende pubbliche.

Lo dico che è studiato perchè è davvero studiato per prendere voti. E' rivoltante ma è studiato. Non ho detto che lo approvo perchè è studiato. E' sempre una cazzata. Sono stato spiegato?


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo dico che è studiato perchè è davvero studiato per prendere voti. E' rivoltante ma è studiato. Non ho detto che lo approvo perchè è studiato. E' sempre una cazzata. Sono stato spiegato?


ciccio, ma sia tu sia berlusconi pensate che gli italiani siano tutti rincoglioniti???


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ciccio, ma sia tu sia berlusconi pensate che gli italiani siano tutti rincoglioniti???


La gran parte lo è. Ovviamente quella che non scrive sui forum e sui blog


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La gran parte lo è. Ovviamente quella che non scrive sui forum e sui blog


se vince berlusconi vengo e ti rigo la macchina nuova..


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La gran parte lo è. Ovviamente quella che non scrive sui forum e sui blog


che paraculissimo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque è verissimo: gran parte degli italiani è  cogliona e si merita i berlusconi di tutto il mondo


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che paraculissimo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che abbiamo un governo di merda (da anni) è incontrovertibile. Come pure è incontrovertibile che ognuno c'ha il governo che si merita.

Che i migliori cervelli nascono in Italia è la solita consolazione dell'aglietto. Siamo poeti, santi, navigatori, dai tempi dei tempi, ma incapaci di ribellarci ad un sistema che ci mortifica.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se vince berlusconi vengo e ti rigo la macchina nuova..


Il tuo avatar è bellissimo!


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma voi cosa ne sapete di chi voto o se voto!!!
> Fate ridere quando dite che non votate o che non siete tifosi e poi quando si parla di Berlusconi parlate di psiconano come fanno tutti i sinistri e i grillisti. Si capisce da cosa dite.
> Io, per chiarire, li considero tutti uguali e li metto tutti sulla stessa linea. Però vorrei sommessamente ricordare che chi ci ha governato alternativamente a Berlusconi con i soldi pubblici che gli abbiamo dato ci ha fatto fallire diverse società pubbliche. Berlusconi almeno le sue aziende non le ha fatte fallire.
> Non mi dilungherei molto oltre su questo argomento.
> ...


 
Berlusconi non è l'unico che non ha fatto fallire le sue società. E' un imprenditore. Che faccia quello, e non il politico.
Come Grillo che fa il comico.
A ognuno il suo mestiere.
E poi, tutto è studiato. Che cavolo c'entra. Pure Hitler aveva un sistema molto studiato. Non è un merito studiare un sistema per fottere una nazione.
Io non pago i politici per fottermi, li pago per governarmi bene.
E non ho bisogno che me lo dicano i comici. io manco li guardo, o leggo.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Che abbiamo un governo di merda (da anni) è incontrovertibile. Come pure è incontrovertibile che ognuno c'ha il governo che si merita.
> 
> *Che i migliori cervelli nascono in Italia è la solita consolazione dell'aglietto*. Siamo poeti, santi, navigatori, dai tempi dei tempi, ma incapaci di ribellarci ad un sistema che ci mortifica.


Ed è sempre meno vero...


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ed è sempre meno vero...


Se io mi accorgessi di essere un genio me ne andrei dall'Italia...


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se io mi accorgessi di essere un genio me ne andrei dall'Italia...


consolatevi. Io son rimasta..


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> consolatevi. Io son rimasta..


appunto...


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

Brugola conferma le mie teorie


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Brugola conferma le mie teorie


non vi illudete, presto me ne andrò anch'io in olanda.
a fare le mie belle ricerchine...


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non vi illudete, presto me ne andrò anch'io in olanda.
> a fare le mie belle ricerchine...


E cosa cerchi?


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E cosa cerchi?


la pace nel mondo..


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la pace nel mondo..


Rimani in Italia..tra amici


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

I migliori cervelli non nascono in italia, ma si formano in italia.
E di questo passo.....temo sempre meno....l'unica cosa ceh interessa ai vari ministri dell'istruzione è stare in pari con le classifiche di quanti laureati pro capite abbiamo qui... per questo nasce il fantastico 3+2 (pare un'offerta del discount, invece è la nostra università...).
Io amo questo paese, sono fiera di essere italiana, penso di essere sufficientemente in gamba, penso che qui ce ne siano tanti in gambissima. Come ci sono tanti ignoranti o rincoglioniti. E penso che anche se la politica ora come ora non va (ed è incontrovertibile) uno ha due chance: o vota qualcuno ch elo rappresenta anche solo all1% o in cui crede, oppure si candida. Perchè un paese belloc ome questo va costruito giorno per giorno e non si può lamentarsi e aspetatre che altri lo costruiscano.


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Aprile 2008)

Confermo che i migliori cervelli nascono in Italia ... poi vanno fuori a fare ricerca e formazione.
I giapponesi vengono in Italia per imparare come si gestiscono le aziende nei momenti di stress e di forti tensioni.
In tutte le altre parti del mondo, se avessero i nostri problemi, ci sarebbe scritto: chiuso per fallimento.
Dire questo non vuol dire assolvere i nostri mali e i nostri politici ma ribadire che noi non siamo secondi a nessuno. Poi abbiamo i politici che ci meritiamo perchè tutti noi siamo lì pronti a chiedere favori a questo o quel politico anche quando un diritto è sacrosanto.
Lo so lo so lo so .... voi che scrivete qui non avete MAI chiesto alcun favore a nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Confermo che i migliori cervelli nascono in Italia* ... poi vanno fuori a fare ricerca e formazione.
> I giapponesi vengono in Italia per imparare come si gestiscono le aziende nei momenti di stress e di forti tensioni.
> In tutte le altre parti del mondo, se avessero i nostri problemi, ci sarebbe scritto: chiuso per fallimento.
> Dire questo non vuol dire assolvere i nostri mali e i nostri politici ma ribadire che noi non siamo secondi a nessuno. Poi abbiamo i politici che ci meritiamo perchè tutti noi siamo lì pronti a chiedere favori a questo o quel politico anche quando un diritto è sacrosanto.
> Lo so lo so lo so .... voi che scrivete qui non avete MAI chiesto alcun favore a nessuno


nata pochi anni fa in una ridente cittadina , ho deciso di restare in Italia perchè amo la mia patria.
Fatto un casino di favori


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nata pochi anni fa in una ridente cittadina , ho deciso di restare in Italia perchè amo la mia patria.
> Fatto un casino di favori


Quelli sessuali non contano....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quelli sessuali non contano....



col piffero che non contano!!
contano eccome!


----------

